# angelwax clarity screenwash



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

can anyone tell me if this cleans well? and does it really top up the h2go glass sealant which is on my screen already?
does it have any scent to it? angelwax did tell me it doesnt but what do you guys say.
cheers


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

From theSonax thread (my findings).

I haven't used this but I have been trying AW Clarity and, in my opinion, it isn't a patch on the Autoglym stuff that I've been using for years. 

Made up at a winter batch with DI water and its leaving marks on the front and back. AG doesn't leave anywhere near so many and that's using it with regular water.


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Just the usual alcohol scent, which is not detectable in use at 1:4 (winter) concentration. I can't imagine that the top up is anything more than harmful, although I could be wrong. Surely anything meaningful would clog the jets, although it's Angelwax so I'll trust them on this. 

Something is causing the streaking on my screen that wasn't present on a dirty screen using AG stuff however. 

Cleaning power is excellent; the same as my AG stuff.


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Not got the H2go on my screen but use Angelwax shampoo and glass cleaner so got some clarity screen wash. It cleans way better than the generic stuff I was using before.

Like the glass cleaner it does not smell nice but the smell soon goes

I have found that it sometimes looks like it has streaked but then evapourates


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

come on guys, there must more people on here who use clarity! does it seem to smear/streak for everyone?


----------



## mikerd4 (Oct 27, 2006)

Wasnt impressed with it tbh. Caused my blades (old and beand new) to judder like mad. Back to the sonax one shots


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

ok i might try the blue sonax nano stuff then. it wont make h2go wear off too quick will it


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

mikerd4 said:


> Wasnt impressed with it tbh. Caused my blades (old and beand new) to judder like mad. Back to the sonax one shots


Not had any judder on both are cars that it is in.
I understand that it has some of the H2go components in, since using it with light rain the small beads just roll up the screen


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

I've started using AG ultimate screen wash diluted 9:1 and find it pretty good so far


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

cheers guys, ive ordered 500ml of ag screen wash 
http://www.autoglym-online.co.uk/?gclid=CKjTlIS4rMsCFeQp0wod9ZcMHQ
free delivery on everything! 
ive used them before and no problems


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

Good choice


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

ed87 said:


> Good choice


thanx man, its cheap enough so il see how it goes when the green halfords stuff is used up in the washer bottle


----------



## indianbelters (Jul 19, 2014)

I've used it on all 3 of our cars since it was released, never had any issues with streaking or smears, best screenwash i've ever used, I've used it on our VW and Audi which are quite finicky about which screenwash should be used and it doesn't clog the pipes or jets at all.


----------



## Liam85 (Mar 25, 2015)

Have recently bought this myself. Very happy with it. My Halfords screenwash seemed to be affecting my H2go coating but this seems to be working great.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Liam85 said:


> Have recently bought this myself. Very happy with it. My Halfords screenwash seemed to be affecting my H2go coating but this seems to be working great.


what did you buy, autoglym or angelwax?


----------



## Liam85 (Mar 25, 2015)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> what did you buy, autoglym or angelwax?


Angelwax Clarity.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Liam85 said:


> Angelwax Clarity.


ok thanx, im going try the autoglym first and see what i think as it was dirt cheap


----------

